# Does this clay drain require replacing



## thereza (Jan 2, 2009)

120+ year old clay drain in san francisco was probed with a camera and I would like some advise: is it ok for a few more decades or does it need replacing?

http://picasaweb.google.com/thereza/SewageLineBackingUp?authkey=OjJYN1KB_N0#5286632577371788882

Thanks,
Reza


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

So sorry, this is not the place to receive free plumbing advice. You must discover another plumbing forum for the answers you seek grasshoppa .


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thereza, what is it you are looking for?
Are you a plumber, or the client of a plumber who wants a second opinion on replacing this pipe?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

I think this guy is burying a body by the looks of it


----------

